# Hello from Finland



## peksi (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi from sunny Finland,


I am sitting in my office waiting for a process to complete and this seems like a good break to introduce myself to you.

My name is Pekka. I am an IT / IDM consult and an emphatic person trying to understand everybody and everything. I love to do music and my dream is to be able to express all my (and your) feelings with my compositions.

I've started my music back in the days with 486 PC, Roland SCC-1 general midi card and Cakewalk DOS version. After many colourful years I've ended up with Cubase, hardware synths, a load of VST plugins and a renewed dedication to do composing for the rest of my life. Since last Christmas I've lit up to the symphonic style because of it's ability to express emotions, especially today when you can amplify the feelings with various plugin instruments / effects.

I am exited that this is the first time in history that a single person such as me has a full orchestra with all of it's power at his fingertips, without learning a ton of theory and multiple instruments. Never before could we hear the composer's feelings and innermost fire expressed in such way as today. I hope to release my fire upon thee and get better at it constantly.

Thanks for administrators of this forum, you've got a pretty impressive repository of experience here.


Pekka


----------



## Tatu (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi and greetings from an office at Vantaa, where I sit and watch my monitor, waiting for the moment I can switch it off and head home to enjoy my life with Logic Pro


----------



## peksi (Aug 7, 2013)

I thought I'd saw your face somewhere.....

Thanks for the reply and have good time composing


----------



## peksi (Aug 8, 2013)

maybe it is appropriate to post the link to my songs. 

even though i feel quite shy to do so since i've not done this genre for a long time yet and there seems to be pretty talented folks here.

http://soundcloud.com/pekkakuronen


----------



## Resoded (Aug 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

